
GitHub “Ghost Orga” bug still around after 8 months - minxomat
https://github.com/git-rest/spooky
======
kronos29296
Now this is really .... I am speechless. If only they said about how to
replicate it. Might me useful to know how to do it. Then if everybody knows,
Github will be forced to fix because of wide prevalence of the issue.

